# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Uses of the Mylar Survival Blanket

## IA Woodsman

Many of us carry a Mylar survival blanket in our PSK's, vehicles, or BOB's. I am very fond of these little devils. In this vid, I cover a few shelter, signaling, and personal protection options. I know there are many more uses for these,but these are the ones I use the most. The real nice thing about these is the cost. Cheap. This make it easy to go out and practice with. Sorry no stills with this one.

----------


## crashdive123

Another good tutorial.  Thanks.

----------


## welderguy

Thanks for the video . Good job.

----------


## EdD270

Cool video. Thanks for that.

----------


## MidWestMat

Nice job IA.  Appreciate ya.

----------


## hunter63

Good job, Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Good job. I had to give you a little rep for that.

----------


## bob kk

Like the way you used a clump of grass. Try to remember that. Used army ponchos about like you did. Ben a long time ago.

----------


## sushidog

Sweetness! I think the mylar poncho would be great in snowy, windy, cold conditions. I've used garbage bags like that many times, but I've never thought of the survival blanket. I'll bet it works much better. I have used it as a lean to though, and I can testify it really keeps your backside warm, especially in windy conditions. Just keep the wind to the back if you can as it will pull the heat of the fire towards you. Unfortunately, it will pull the smoke towards your face too (unless you lay down.) 

Chip

----------

